# Fuzhou (福州)--one of the most wonderful cities in China



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

Fuzhou


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

Taihe Shopping Mall


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

Taihe Shopping Mall


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, amazing photos from Fuzhou


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

historical downtown


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

Guangya shopping mall


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

It's not a city,it's paradise


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

west lake park


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

White Horse River Park


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

Huadu shopping mall


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

Wushan Hill park


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

Cangshan Wanda Shopping mall


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

hot spring park, old CBD


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Fuzhou looks great! 

Great Job, bachelor0799781! :applause: Many Thanks!  :cheers:


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

Guian hot Spring town


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)

Westin hotel


----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## bachelor0799781 (May 19, 2006)




----------

